

Dell releases updated XPS-13 Developer Edition in wide variety of configs - correctifier
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/04/dell-releases-updated-xps-13-developer-edition-in-wide-variety-of-configs/

======
gyaresu
Ubuntu's announcment: [https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/09/designed-for-
develope...](https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/09/designed-for-developers-
dell-launches-two-new-ubuntu-based-systems/)

Developers Blog: [http://bartongeorge.net/2015/04/09/4th-gen-dell-
xps-13-devel...](http://bartongeorge.net/2015/04/09/4th-gen-dell-
xps-13-developer-edition-available/)

------
jonrx
This :

" Interestingly, the blog post also includes details on testing that the
company has done with various other Linux distros on the XPS-13, including
Fedora and Debian. [...] this time around Dell has provided quick run-downs on
how to get the XPS-13 working with a few alternate distros—including
recommendations for kernel choices and BIOS revisions to load. "

I'm really happy Dell decided to continue down this route. They make good
hardware (I love my XPS12) and their Linux support is slowly becomming best-
in-class.

